# Gilde gesucht!



## Melendra (12. Februar 2015)

Huhu (:

Freundliche SV Hunterin mit Klassenverständnis und Brain sucht eine aktive und ebenso verträgliche *Raidgilde* auf *Blackrock*. Ich bin seit über 7 1/2 Jahren dabei und setze mich ständig mit Guides und Tipps zum Spiel und zu meinem Charakter auseinander. Da ich in den Abiturvorbereitungen war, konnte ich erst Anfang Januar wieder aktiv spielen und habe demnach momentan ein ilvl von 654. Über Interesse und Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen (: Natürlich könnt ihr mich auch ingame kontaktieren: *Melendra* oder *Victoria#2109*

 

 

Lok'tar Ogar! 

Melendra


----------



## Eldariona (17. Februar 2015)

Hi

Wir spielen auf thrall, do, so und di immer von 19:30 - 22:30. keinen Progress

Melde dich mal

Otron#2301

Oder

Mordok#2395


----------

